
AWS S3 leaks data from Fortune 100 firms - siddhantsharan
https://www.zdnet.com/article/aws-s3-server-leaks-data-from-fortune-100-companies-ford-netflix-td-bank/
======
social_quotient
The title suggests that s3 itself was leaking objects outside of its design
and intended controls.

A real leak would be Bucket with same name leaked objects from other same
names bucket... letting a customer get another customers data.

I don’t see why s3 is anywhere in the article. It’s distracting and hints that
someone the people in charge of this sensitive data should be off the hook for
poor data stewardship.

Maybe title should be “Provider left cloud object store unsecured and someone
noticed. “

------
xcyu
Attunity leaks data via S3. The title makes it sound like AWS is the one
leaking data.

------
aussieguy1234
Well, if you put private data in your bucket and make the bucket public,
that's what will happen.

A more accurate title is that this firm leaked the data, not S3 itself.

